# advice on contacting a company for a job



## sarahglenn (Jul 20, 2012)

Hi, 

I currently work for a large retail company and have done for 5 years, i have a NVQ2 in retail, bla bla bla.....

Anyway i have found a similar large company in Australia and want to contact them via email enclosing my CV, to ask if they employ outside Australia, if they sponsor prospective employees or if they would be willing to, but i am unsure how to start it and put it all in writing.... any advice would be much appreciated.

thank you
sarah


----------



## monty singh (Jul 23, 2012)

same problem here !!!!!!;(


----------



## sarahglenn (Jul 20, 2012)

ok so i bit the bullet so to speak, and sent the company an email, stating what type of job i do now, my job role and responsibilities, and asked them a few questions about if they sponsor, and their recruitment process  and of course thanked them for taking the time to read my email..... and attached my CV.

so all i can do now is wait and see if i get any response..... fingers crossed


----------



## sarahglenn (Jul 20, 2012)

well i got a reply, and even though they don't sponsor, the HR lady that responded, thanked me for my email, and advised me to keep looking through the jobs as the time got closer for me to move across, and even though they don't sponsor, she would be more than happy for me to apply for jobs once i am in Australia due to my experience, wished me good luck and to keep in touch and email again if i have any questions.....

so a positive result from a chance email


----------

